# Inexpensive 1X8 TPI spindle protector and taps



## pebbleworm (Mar 5, 2013)

I just received a nice spindle protector and a Greenfield (!) tap from http://www.tools4cheap.net/  Nice items, and a steal at $5.00 US each.  The spindle protectors are mis-threaded for another application and leave one thread showing on the mighty Atlas 6", but a spacer will take care of that.  Both items are in the close-out section.  The protector looks nicer than the galvanized nut I found, and a tap to match the spindle thread opens up a lot of tooling possibilities.  Shipping was fast and reasonable. Just a happy customer!


----------

